# Treatment of New Members



## CJ (May 4, 2022)

Hey guys, could we possibly dial it back a bit on the harsh treatment of new members, especially in their intro threads? Let's let them take their coat off at least before we come in guns a'blazin.

Yes, I know some say some ridiculous shit, but if we truly want to help others learn, it seems counterproductive to drive them away. 

Yes, I know they should do some research beforehand, but some actually do. We've all read plenty of flat-out poor information out there on the web, so let's do our part in supplying good quality information. 

Coming here and learning from others who've traveled the road before you IS part of the research process. To think otherwise is being short sighted. None of us were born with the knowledge we have now, and we're all still continuing to learn. 

Let's help guide these new guys down a better path. Driving them away helps nobody. 

Thank you for reading.


----------



## Test_subject (May 4, 2022)

Fine. I’ll stop sending the new guys to find the left-handed wrench.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 4, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Fine. I’ll stop sending the new guys to find the left-handed wrench.



I refuse to stop sending people for the stud stretcher or skyhook


----------



## Yano (May 4, 2022)

So the guy I sent to the junk yard to get us a radiator for a 72 VW Beetle might not be back for a while

...Hopefully he remembers to stop and get my blinker fluid and the carburetor puller on the way back to the shop.


----------



## ATLRigger (May 4, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Fine. I’ll stop sending the new guys to find the left-handed wrench.


I’m still looking for the cable stretcher


----------



## Swiper. (May 4, 2022)

ATLRigger said:


> I’m still looking for the cable stretcher



It’s on the shelf right behind the flux capacitor


----------



## Janoy Cresva (May 4, 2022)

can I still pm them dink pics


----------



## Undecanator (May 4, 2022)

Well I mean there was the guy claiming to be a gangster and bragged about spreading AIDS or whatever


----------



## shackleford (May 4, 2022)

Swiper. said:


> It’s on the shelf right behind the flux capacitor


Probie still hasn't found the water hammer yet.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (May 4, 2022)

Undecanator said:


> Well I mean there was the guy claiming to be a gangster and bragged about spreading AIDS or whatever


Link


----------



## GSgator (May 4, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Link


He had or  got gonorrhea or herpes from eating some raunchy snatch. This guy literally came in here and kicked the door open and I just started talking shit to everybody stupid fucker .


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 4, 2022)

Left just as quick too. Odd


----------



## Yano (May 4, 2022)

GSgator said:


> He had or  got gonorrhea or herpes from eating some raunchy snatch. This guy literally came in here and kicked the door open and I just started talking shit to everybody stupid fucker .


I remember that dude , he didn't last long. oh oh ,, Pendleton


----------



## Seeker (May 4, 2022)

Ha! Flaming newbs has been happening here since this place has been around. Good luck changing that.


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 4, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I refuse to stop sending people for the stud stretcher or skyhook


 Don’t forget to tell them to get the knothole puller..😂


----------



## Jaya Oliviere (May 4, 2022)

Janoy Cresva said:


> can I still pm them dink pics



😂😂😂😂😂You have nooooo idea how much this happens 😂😂😂😂🍆

We're immune at this point. 😂😂😂😎


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 4, 2022)

Yano said:


> I remember that dude , he didn't last long. oh oh ,, Pendleton



He came back with a couple more alter egos


----------



## lifter6973 (May 4, 2022)

Jaya Oliviere said:


> 😂😂😂😂😂You have nooooo idea how much this happens 😂😂😂😂🍆
> 
> We're immune at this point. 😂😂😂😎


Sooooo.....you don't respond back if you see one you like?


----------



## lifter6973 (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Jaya Oliviere (May 4, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Sooooo.....you don't respond back if you see one you like?


Female members automatically get a free download of dick shield software. 🚫🍆😂😂😂😂


----------



## GSgator (May 4, 2022)

……


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 4, 2022)

GSgator said:


> ……



This!!!

I own the company and still go out of my way to wear a green one to fuck with people


----------



## Trendkill (May 4, 2022)

CJ said:


> Hey guys, could we possibly dial it back a bit on the harsh treatment of new members, especially in their intro threads? Let's let them take their coat off at least before we come in guns a'blazin.
> 
> Yes, I know some say some ridiculous shit, but if we truly want to help others learn, it seems counterproductive to drive them away.
> 
> ...


As a relative newb here myself I have to say most of these people set themselves up for failure.  I lurked for a while to get the lay of the land, understand the vibe and culture of the board.  I read damn near every sticky in the New Members, Steroid Uncensored, Anabolic Steroids and TRT subforums.  I didn't want to come across as an idiot when asking questions.  I've also made a rule for myself to not comment or give advice on topics of which I have no experience (with the exception of the occasional smart ass remark).  Respect is earned and newbs should expect some harsh treatment.  It serves to separate the trolls from the real people.  It teaches them to teach themselves the basics.  It's also a lot of fun.  Hazing has been going on since the dawn of time.  It's instinctual.  All are welcome but if you can't take the heat get your ass out of the kitchen.


----------



## Riff_raff (May 4, 2022)

CJ said:


> Hey guys, could we possibly dial it back a bit on the harsh treatment of new members, especially in their intro threads? Let's let them take their coat off at least before we come in guns a'blazin.
> 
> Yes, I know some say some ridiculous shit, but if we truly want to help others learn, it seems counterproductive to drive them away.
> 
> ...





Test_subject said:


> Fine. I’ll stop sending the new guys to find the left-handed wrench.


I used to do that to ppl who asked me for free rides when I traveled with carnivals. "Oh you want a free ride? Go tell wild bill on the zipper I need some lightbulb grease (one of many "non existent" things we would send them for) and when you come back I got you" then they will send them somewhere else and so on lol. One day a kid brought me dialectical grease as light bulb grease... I gave him the ride lol


----------



## Test_subject (May 4, 2022)

Riff_raff said:


> One day a kid brought me dialectical grease as light bulb grease... I gave him the ride lol


That’s about as close as you’re going to get, honestly. I’d be impressed.


----------



## Riff_raff (May 4, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> That’s about as close as you’re going to get, honestly. I’d be impressed.


Oh I was that's why he got the ride lol. He was 11. I called my boss cuz it's an insurance issue to let ppl on rides without ticks so my boss who was rightfully impressed as well gave the kid a VIP for the weekend


----------



## 1bigun11 (May 4, 2022)




----------



## 1bigun11 (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 4, 2022)

So no more refering them to MSG labs then?!?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 4, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> So no more refering them to MSG labs then?!?



You shouldn't refer anyone to anything.


@CJ , sorry amigo
I wont follow your suggestion when it comes to Intel levels of fuckery


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 5, 2022)

Lol. This thread.


----------



## Yano (May 5, 2022)

My first night in chat ,,, I get asked the usual questions ... then FD drops a link ,, Ohhh Yano you're the FNG dats for you , you gota open it .... Goats Asshole !! 🐐❄️  [Possibly a tall Badger there was a few moments of debate.]

My point is ,, anything less than that I got no sympathies , tune up , shut up and welcome to the band !


----------



## hard_gains (May 5, 2022)




----------



## hard_gains (May 5, 2022)

We all need some good people to run this place. And with the shit ton of dip shits popping up everyone gets harsh pretty fast. Most of the time I let the new people interact for a bit before I say anything. But when someone like big Perty comes in it's  a free for all. I can't help fucking with people who come in acting like morons.


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 5, 2022)




----------



## TODAY (May 5, 2022)

If it means that we can avoid seeing the rise of another @Intel.imperitive , then it is my sacred duty to escalate any and all attempts at being profoundly unpleasant to new members.


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 5, 2022)

I have been here for a minute or two..
But some of These fucktards that becomemembers and start with the stupid ducking questions.

Not even educate questions, just dumb fucking questions.
Now I have said some dumb shit and may have talked out of turn about stuff I thought I knew about.
But I def eceotes
My spanking and moved in.

But back to the fucktards…
When new people join.. if they start out asking questions of fucktardery it is fair game….


----------



## TODAY (May 5, 2022)

TODAY said:


> If it means that we can avoid seeing the rise of another @Intel.imperitive , then it is my sacred duty to escalate any and all attempts at being profoundly unpleasant to new members.


Only the boys, though.


Lest I receive a stern talking-to.


----------



## shackleford (May 5, 2022)

i'm pretty sure the moderators encouraged the forum to police itself, rather than ban the trolls. so.... whats the problem?


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 5, 2022)

Most can not take the heat and
Will move o to another forum

QUESTION is it possible for someone that comes in and get ostracized to sign up and have another screen name.?
I am
Sure there is a way around it.
I do belive aome of done this to  re invent themselves. Maybe the tranny fantasy guy can speak
On this.?


----------



## shackleford (May 5, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Most can not take the heat and
> Will move o to another forum
> 
> QUESTION is it possible for someone that comes in and get ostracized to sign up and have another screen name.?
> ...


if someone learns their lesson and makes a new name for a fresh start, i think its a win for everyone.


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 5, 2022)

shackleford said:


> if someone learns their lesson and makes a new name for a fresh start, i think its a win for everyone.


Good point..


----------



## MindlessWork (May 5, 2022)

TODAY said:


> If it means that we can avoid seeing the rise of another @Intel.imperitive , then it is my sacred duty to escalate any and all attempts at being profoundly unpleasant to new members.


Thought @Intel.imperitive was full of great anecdotes and wit. 

(Sarcasm flew in).


----------



## Tisatix (May 5, 2022)

Great post and agreed for the most part. We all have to be humble, but.... to be fair to the long term members, there are a good deal of trolls lol


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 5, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Thought @Intel.imperitive was full of great anecdotes and wit.
> 
> (Sarcasm flew in).



Ah. I see the hunted becomes the hunter.


----------



## CJ (May 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Lol. This thread.
> 
> 
> View attachment 21538
> ...


While I respect your opinion, and I may personally agree with you more than you realize, those don't align with the role I was tasked with performing. I'm able to separate my personal beliefs from the job.

I know I don't make everyone happy. I hear complaints from both ends of the spectrum on most things, both in threads and via PM or Reports. I'm damned if I do, damned if I don't. Do I make mistakes? Absolutely. But I promise you that I'm trying to do the best I can.

I hope you can respect that. But if you need to, feel free to open a thread in the Flame Forum and bash me to your heart's content. I won't hold it against you. That's an open invite for all actually.


----------



## 1bigun11 (May 5, 2022)

CJ you’re good. You can take a little jab here and there without turning it into a pissing match. Much respect.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 5, 2022)

CJ said:


> While I respect your opinion, and I may personally agree with you more than you realize, those don't align with the role I was tasked with performing. I'm able to separate my personal beliefs from the job.
> 
> I know I don't make everyone happy. I hear complaints from both ends of the spectrum on most things, both in threads and via PM or Reports. I'm damned if I do, damned if I don't. Do I make mistakes? Absolutely. But I promise you that I'm trying to do the best I can.
> 
> I hope you can respect that. But if you need to, feel free to open a thread in the Flame Forum and bash me to your heart's content. I won't hold it against you. That's an open invite for all actually.



Um. Did I miss something? You skipped over 30 posts to focus on mine? 

It’s ok. You could have simply tagged me if you’re focused on the way I treat “new members” (that’s in quotes because a lot of these handles aren’t really here to be members anyway). 

I actually complimented @Brum two days ago for being a GOOD new member. 

Figure out how to handle the trolls. That’s the biggest problem the forum has facing it. At one time you recommended we “self-police” and now you’re recommending that we “valve it back”.


----------



## CJ (May 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Um. Did I miss something? You skipped over 30 posts to focus on mine?


It was your post in a different thread that prompted this post. I merely put it here as that's where it fit best, to not detract from the other thread.


BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It’s ok. You could have simply tagged me if you’re focused on the way I treat “new members” (that’s in quotes because a lot of these handles aren’t really here to be members anyway).


I'm not focused on you. It's in general.


BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I actually complimented @Brum two days ago for being a GOOD new member.


Yes you did, I saw that.


BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Figure out how to handle the trolls. That’s the biggest problem the forum has facing it. At one time you recommended we “self-police” and now you’re recommending that we “valve it back”.


Maybe there's a misunderstanding. I'm mostly referring to brand new members in their intro threads. It could look something like this....

New Guy: Hey guys, new here, was thinking of an anavar only cycle because I don't want to get too swole.

Reply: I hope you burn in a fire you stupid cunt. Do some research.

Exaggeration, yes. But things like that are really unecessary. Driving away new members instead of helping them learn is counterproductive.

Now if someone responds telling them that 500 mg of Tren would be a good first cycle, then absolutely rip into that person(without going over the top). Self police the bad info.


----------



## CJ (May 5, 2022)

I'd also like to stress that I'm NOT trying to moderate anyone's personality. We're all different, I don't want to turn UGBB into Pleasantville. There are rules though.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 5, 2022)

CJ said:


> It was your post in a different thread that prompted this post. I merely put it here as that's where it fit best, to not detract from the other thread.
> 
> I'm not focused on you. It's in general.
> 
> ...


Can I steal the, 'I hope you burn in a fire you stupid cunt?'  I really like this one.


----------



## CJ (May 5, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Can I steal the, 'I hope you burn in a fire you stupid cunt?'  I really like this one.


Copyright ©️®️™️


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 5, 2022)

CJ said:


> It was your post in a different thread that prompted this post. I merely put it here as that's where it fit best, to not detract from the other thread.
> 
> I'm not focused on you. It's in general.
> 
> ...



But they kinda should
I mean, Anavar only cycles are on the same level as furries.
It should just be ended in a violent way.


lifter6973 said:


> Can I steal the, 'I hope you burn in a fire you stupid cunt?'  I really like this one.



Beat me to it
Fuck you


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 5, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Can I steal the, 'I hope you burn in a fire you stupid cunt?'  I really like this one.


You can steal that one but my go to is: “I think you should kill yourself now. You seem like a cunty little prick. End everyone’s misery.”


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You can steal that one but my go to is: “I think you should kill yourself now. You seem like a cunty little prick. End everyone’s misery.”



Go play in traffic you fucking clown

My personal favorite

I think i stole that one from Tbagger


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 5, 2022)

CJ said:


> It was your post in a different thread that prompted this post. I merely put it here as that's where it fit best, to not detract from the other thread.
> 
> I'm not focused on you. It's in general.
> 
> ...



Like I pointed out. There are 30 posts pretty much saying the same thing. 

Like @Trendkill said, before becoming active on forums, I spent a long time lurking and reading and doing MY research. I saw the way STUPID questions got responded to. Not to mention this isn’t rocket science. A first cycle is a first cycle. There is nothing “special” about it where they need to ask a brand new question. There’s a search function and there’s stickies. The whole thing is laid out already. 

Soft new members have their feelzzz hurt. Oh my gosh. I’m sorry they run away and join a circle jerk forum where UGL reps are paid in gear to pat them on the head and whisper sweet nothings into their ear. That’s not every new member. There are new members that stick around. They take the hazing the same way many of us took it and they’re better off because of it. 

I’ll happily take my punishment and ban if you think I break the rules. Ban me. I’ll sit on the sideline and watch little Timmy New Member argue the merits of his anavar only cycle. He’s really endearing himself to the existing members when he replies to their advice with repetitive “yea but… what about..”


----------



## CJ (May 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Like I pointed out. There are 30 posts pretty much saying the same thing.
> 
> Like @Trendkill said, before becoming active on forums, I spent a long time lurking and reading and doing MY research. I saw the way STUPID questions got responded to. Not to mention this isn’t rocket science. A first cycle is a first cycle. There is nothing “special” about it where they need to ask a brand new question. There’s a search function and there’s stickies. The whole thing is laid out already.
> 
> ...


Hazing and brutal honesty are fine, but there's a line. And I'm pretty darn lenient with that line. It really has to be over the top before I react. 

Again though, I don't make the rules.


----------



## TODAY (May 5, 2022)

Softening our reception to new members is how we get so-called "Elites" who recommend vitamin c supplements to members with potential infections/abscesses.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 5, 2022)

CJ said:


> Hazing and brutal honesty are fine, but there's a line. And I'm pretty darn lenient with that line. It really has to be over the top before I react.
> 
> Again though, I don't make the rules.


Maybe you could point out an example thread where these “really bad things” are occurring. Personally, aside from the retard trolls, I don’t see what you are referring to.


----------



## MindlessWork (May 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ah. I see the hunted becomes the hunter.


Guess you didn't see the sarcasm tag in my post.


----------



## Test_subject (May 5, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Softening our reception to new members is how we get so-called "Elites" who recommend vitamin c supplements to members with potential infections/abscesses.


That’s one decision that I was happy with over at Meso: Millard got rid of the “veteran member” thing and just made everyone a member.

The problem with having “elite”, “veteran” etc. is that people see these titles and make the assumption that the person knows what they’re talking about… which is not always the case.

I worked with a guy at one of my old jobs who had been with the company for like 25 years and still didn’t know shit. Same type of situation.


----------



## TODAY (May 5, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> That’s one decision that I was happy with over at Meso: Millard got rid of the “veteran member” thing and just made everyone a member.
> 
> The problem with having “elite”, “veteran” etc. is that people see these titles and make the assumption that the person knows what they’re talking about… which is not always the case.


Agreed.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 5, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Guess you didn't see the sarcasm tag in my post.


No shit. Thanks for explaining that. It makes it oh so much funnier. Stupid.

I was referring to how you are kicking @Intel.imperitive as if you're any more "witty" than he is.

Literally the two worst members here.


----------



## CJ (May 5, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Softening our reception to new members is how we get so-called "Elites" who recommend vitamin c supplements to members with potential infections/abscesses.


That's a different topic entirely. I'd love to see that system overhauled.


----------



## TODAY (May 5, 2022)

Although, I would lobby for making a "retard" member class a permanent fixture.


They could be brown.


----------



## CJ (May 5, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Although, I would lobby for making a "retard" member class a permanent fixture.
> 
> 
> They could be brown.


I could get behind that one. Enough negative 💩 reactions, you automatically get demoted to Retard level. 🤪


----------



## Test_subject (May 5, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Although, I would lobby for making a "retard" member class a permanent fixture.
> 
> 
> They could be brown.


“Village Idiot” and their avatar is locked as a dunce cap.


----------



## TODAY (May 5, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> “Village Idiot” and their avatar is locked as a dunce cap.


I like where your head is at.


----------



## shackleford (May 5, 2022)

CJ said:


> I could get behind that one. Enough negative 💩 reactions, you automatically get demoted to Retard level. 🤪


dont be stealing my autoban concept amd try replacing it witha "retard status" instead


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 5, 2022)

shackleford said:


> dont be stealing my autoban concept amd try replacing it witha "retard status" instead


“Retard status” has a better ring to it. Your idea was good in concept. It just came up short in performance….


----------



## shackleford (May 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> “Retard status” has a better ring to it. Your idea was good in concept. It just came up short in performance….


does the retard status come with the inability to post stupid shit for a set amount of time?

i could get on board with that  just make it stop!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 5, 2022)

shackleford said:


> does the retard status come with the inability to post stupid shit for a set amount of time?
> 
> i could get on board with that  just make it stop!


That would make sense. If all they contribute is stupid, why allow them to post. But the powers that be don’t seem too excited for that. A big red “Retard” stamp across their avi and profile could be a good compromise.  Then when their reaction score goes from negative to positive the “retard” stamp goes away. 

Members reaction scores matter.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That would make sense. If all they contribute is stupid, why allow them to post. But the powers that be don’t seem too excited for that. A big red “Retard” stamp across their avi and profile could be a good compromise.  Then when their reaction score goes from negative to positive the “retard” stamp goes away.
> 
> Members reaction scores matter.






I vote this as the new Retard status avatar

@CJ  you know you want it


----------



## Test_subject (May 5, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> View attachment 21563
> 
> 
> I vote this as the new Retard status avatar
> ...


I like it. Let’s make this happen @CJ.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 5, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Softening our reception to new members is how we get so-called "Elites" who recommend vitamin c supplements to members with potential infections/abscesses.


uh oh, are you outing somebody- fight, fight fight!


----------



## lifter6973 (May 5, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Guess you didn't see the sarcasm tag in my post.


oh shit


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 5, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I like it. Let’s make this happen @CJ.



Or this




I have unlimited pictures of retarded horses

my wife believes in that stupid Chinese year of whatever yhe fuck animals
Shes a horse, so.i send her a new retarded horse every day and say "This is you"


----------



## shackleford (May 5, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> uh oh, are you outing somebody- fight, fight fight!


he's already "out".


----------



## lifter6973 (May 5, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Or this
> 
> View attachment 21564
> 
> ...


Hey now, how do you know that horse is retarded? It could just 'look' retarded.

I know I sound hypocritical cuz I mean I seen @Hughinn pic and I think soft gimp but he says he is a tough guy. He could look soft as fuck and still be a tough guy I suppose.


----------



## CJ (May 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That would make sense. If all they contribute is stupid, why allow them to post. But the powers that be don’t seem too excited for that. A big red “Retard” stamp across their avi and profile could be a good compromise.  Then when their reaction score goes from negative to positive the “retard” stamp goes away.
> 
> Members reaction scores matter.





Test_subject said:


> I like it. Let’s make this happen @CJ.


If I had the ability to do this, I would definitely make it happen. 🤣


----------



## lifter6973 (May 5, 2022)

Can someone please give me the name of the member who said to take Vitamin C for possible infection? I'd like to have as ammo in case I have a beef later. Thanks in advance. 

BTW I dont have an infection but fuckin A- I pinned some Sigma mast e 250 with some other stuff, my fucking entire shoulder was rock hard and swollen 2 days ago. Yesterday I got the redness and it was hot. Today it is finally getting better but still pinkish and shoulder hard although swelling has gone down some. No more Sigma for me.

I did some digging and apparently there is some EO mixed in with the MCT, that has to be the trigger. I also think it may have partially crashed.  Now I see some flecks in there.  If I really did have an infection and it was contaminated, I don't think it would get better so fast.

One question, I thought EO made the oil darker. Is that not true? This stuff is clear.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 5, 2022)

I have no mercy or remorse for someone who can’t use the search button


----------



## CJ (May 5, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> I have no mercy or remorse for someone who can’t use the search button


Half of them think the Chat is the Search button. 🤪


----------



## GSgator (May 5, 2022)

shackleford said:


> does the retard status come with the inability to post stupid shit for a set amount of time?
> 
> i could get on board with that  just make it stop!


They get fact checked first


----------



## RiR0 (May 5, 2022)

Vitamin c for infections, rice, peanuts and hummus for protein sources….
🤦🏻


----------



## Joliver (May 5, 2022)

GSgator said:


> They get fact checked first



I volunteer to be the premiere of the ministry of Truth.


----------



## RiR0 (May 5, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I volunteer to be the premiere of the ministry of Truth.


I prefer gay Oliver


----------



## lifter6973 (May 5, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I volunteer to be the premiere of the ministry of Truth.


You are disqualified cuz you catfished for dick pics.


----------



## shackleford (May 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I prefer gay Oliver


shes hawt


----------



## Joliver (May 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I prefer gay Oliver



You got yourself a damn deal. 🤝


----------



## Joliver (May 5, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> You are disqualified cuz you catfished for dick pics.



*This post is mostly false. 

1st warning.


----------



## RiR0 (May 5, 2022)

Joliver said:


> *This post is mostly false.
> 
> 1st warning.


Who all sent you a pm


----------



## Joliver (May 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Who all sent you a pm



Lol I'll have to compile the blackmail list... unfortunately, because I haven't been elected premiere for the ministry of truth I can't stop the madness. The stoopids are still giving jaya advice and PM'ing as of this morning.


----------



## shackleford (May 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Who all sent you a pm


guys seriously pm the female members just cause theyre female?


----------



## Trendkill (May 5, 2022)

shackleford said:


> guys seriously pm the female members just cause theyre female?


"her" intro thread took off like wildfire.  I can only imagine the PMs that followed.

Well played Jol.


----------



## Joliver (May 5, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> "her" intro thread took off like wildfire.  I can only imagine the PMs that followed.
> 
> Well played Jol.



Just doing my job, sir.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 5, 2022)

Joliver I still need your couch


----------



## CJ (May 5, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Joliver I still need your couch


Don't do it, he's flea ridden!!!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 5, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Lol I'll have to compile the blackmail list... unfortunately, because I haven't been elected premiere for the ministry of truth I can't stop the madness. The stoopids are still giving jaya advice and PM'ing as of this morning.



I elect Jol as minister of truth
Inneed to see that black list so i can troll more effectively


----------



## Joliver (May 5, 2022)

CJ said:


> Don't do it, he's flea ridden!!!



*This post is mostly false.

1st warning.


----------



## ckofive (May 5, 2022)

Fairly new here myself. First day here, I was one of the fools using the chat as a search box. Even doing something like that, I have to say I’ve been treated pretty fairly. I won’t comment or post unless I am sure I know what I’m talking about, and I try to go to great lengths to do some research before I ask questions. Im sure I’ll slip up and make more stupid mistakes, but it happens. All I can do is make my best effort at not making a fool of myself. Pretty decent group of guys here.


----------



## CJ (May 5, 2022)

Joliver said:


> *This post is mostly false.
> 
> 1st warning.


Not you, Papaya!!!


----------



## Joliver (May 5, 2022)

ckofive said:


> Fairly new here myself. First day here, I was one of the fools using the chat as a search box. Even doing something like that, I have to say I’ve been treated pretty fairly. I won’t comment or post unless I am sure I know what I’m talking about, and I try to go to great lengths to do some research before I ask questions. Im sure I’ll slip up and make more stupid mistakes, but it happens. All I can do is make my best effort at not making a fool of myself. Pretty decent group of guys here.



*This post is mostly false. 

1st warning.



CJ said:


> Not you, Papaya!!!



*This post is mostly false. 

Final warning. Please face wall.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 5, 2022)

This board in not inclusive enough.  We need elections.  

For new guy welcoming party, @BigBaldBeardGuy 
For ministry of truth @Joliver
For HR @lifter6973 and @RiR0


----------



## John Ziegler (May 5, 2022)

In case anyone hasnt noticed for over a year now ive been delightful to all members 😁


----------



## Trendkill (May 5, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> This board in not inclusive enough.  We need elections.
> 
> For new guy welcoming party, @BigBaldBeardGuy
> For ministry of truth @Joliver
> For HR @lifter6973 and @RiR0


Add @Bro Bundy as Diversity and Inclusion officer and we are good to go.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 5, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Add @Bro Bundy as Diversity and Inclusion officer and we are good to go.



Almost..... We just need to vote on "King of the Retards" 

I say we create a poll?


----------



## Trendkill (May 5, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Almost..... We just need to vote on "King of the Retards"
> 
> I say we create a poll?


Make it happen.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 5, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Make it happen.



We need submissions.


----------



## GSgator (May 5, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> This board in not inclusive enough.  We need elections.
> 
> For new guy welcoming party, @BigBaldBeardGuy
> For ministry of truth @Joliver
> For HR @lifter6973 and @RiR0





Trendkill said:


> Add @Bro Bundy as Diversity and Inclusion officer and we are good to go.


This crew would insure we wouldn’t  be dealing with any snow flakes on here


----------



## RiR0 (May 5, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> We need submissions.


@Intel.imperitive 
@Turningacorner 
@presser 

I’m sure there’s more but this is off the top of my head


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That would make sense. If all they contribute is stupid, why allow them to post. But the powers that be don’t seem too excited for that. A big red “Retard” stamp across their avi and profile could be a good compromise.  Then when their reaction score goes from negative to positive the “retard” stamp goes away.
> 
> Members reaction scores matter.


You literally shit posts comments where I say hello, you should need a valid reason to shit post
 This system you propose just leads to circle jerking


----------



## TODAY (May 5, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> You literally shit posts comments where I say hello, you should need a valid reason to shit post
> This system you propose just leads to circle jerking


Shut the fuck up, you pointless idiot


----------



## lifter6973 (May 5, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> You literally shit posts comments where I say hello, you should need a valid reason to shit post
> This system you propose just leads to circle jerking


I'm pretty sure he's not gonna 'like' your post here.


----------



## DeplorableCracker (May 5, 2022)

ckofive said:


> Fairly new here myself. First day here, I was one of the fools using the chat as a search box. Even doing something like that, I have to say I’ve been treated pretty fairly. I won’t comment or post unless I am sure I know what I’m talking about, and I try to go to great lengths to do some research before I ask questions. Im sure I’ll slip up and make more stupid mistakes, but it happens. All I can do is make my best effort at not making a fool of myself. Pretty decent group of guys here.


dude i was retarded as fuck when i first got here. now i'm slightly less retarded


----------



## lifter6973 (May 5, 2022)

DeplorableCracker said:


> dude i was retarded as fuck when i first got here. now i'm slightly less retarded


I'll back you up on this. Deplorable Cracker is an upgrade from full retard.


----------



## GSgator (May 5, 2022)

Hey Intel I don’t want to come across as mean but you have tarnished your reputation here forever. I seriously don’t think there’s anything you can do at this point to fix that. 

If you stick around you need to accept the fact you’re always gonna get shit on . Sometimes one needs to know when it’s time to drag up and move on.


----------



## DeplorableCracker (May 5, 2022)

GSgator said:


> This crew would insure we wouldn’t  be dealing with any snow flakes on here



I nominate myself for head of the Goyim Defense League


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 5, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> You literally shit posts comments where I say hello, you should need a valid reason to shit post
> This system you propose just leads to circle jerking


You should just go away. I don’t shit post you. Somehow you managed to fuck up even the simplest post. 

Let me explain to your 145 IQ. Follow along. 

Shit post = -1 reaction score
WTF = -2 reaction score

I give every single one of your posts the “WTF”. Know the difference retard.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 5, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Hey Intel I don’t want to come across as mean but you have tarnished your reputation here forever. I seriously don’t think there’s anything you can do at this point to fix that.
> 
> If you stick around you need to accept the fact you’re always gonna get shit on . Sometimes one needs to know when it’s time to drag up and move on.


He’s the millennial version of that boomer @MindlessWork. They just keep coming back despite everyone dumping on them.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 5, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> You literally shit posts comments where I say hello, you should need a valid reason to shit post
> This system you propose just leads to circle jerking



It's about time you change your name. There is no recovering.


----------



## Joliver (May 5, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> You literally shit posts comments where I say hello, you should need a valid reason to shit post
> This system you propose just leads to circle jerking



*No lies detected. Thank you for the accurate and factual information. 

+5 credits.


----------



## Vladtheinjector (May 5, 2022)

CJ said:


> Hey guys, could we possibly dial it back a bit on the harsh treatment of new members, especially in their intro threads? Let's let them take their coat off at least before we come in guns a'blazin.
> 
> Yes, I know some say some ridiculous shit, but if we truly want to help others learn, it seems counterproductive to drive them away.
> 
> ...


I got thick skin. Im left wondering if i went to personal on my introduction. Hahahahahah


----------



## RiR0 (May 5, 2022)

Vladtheinjector said:


> I got thick skin. Im left wondering if i went to personal on my introduction. Hahahahahah


I went there to bash you after reading this but I couldn’t find anything to fuck with you about


----------



## lifter6973 (May 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I went there to bash you after reading this but I couldn’t find anything to fuck with you about


Give him shit for joining in December and deciding to post today. Smells like bacon.


----------



## Brum (May 5, 2022)

Ive been made welcome on here as a newbie and have also tried to welcome some other newbies but when people are risking their lives by doing stupid things, the temptation to be blunt is always there. 
Im also still getting to grips with this new breed of person who hasnt been told no ever and then has a shittyfit when it invariably happens.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 5, 2022)

Brum said:


> Ive been made welcome on here as a newbie and have also tried to welcome some other newbies but when people are risking their lives by doing stupid things, the temptation to be blunt is always there.
> Im also still getting to grips with this new breed of person who hasnt been told no ever and then has a shittyfit when it invariably happens.


Thats not a new breed brah- these fucks have been around for quite some time now


----------



## Brum (May 5, 2022)

Ive


lifter6973 said:


> Thats not a new breed brah- these fucks have been around for quite some time now


Ive clearly done a great job avoiding them before now.


----------



## RiR0 (May 5, 2022)

Brum said:


> Ive
> 
> Ive clearly done a great job avoiding them before now.


It’s usually about 2 out of every 3


----------



## Yano (May 5, 2022)




----------



## 69nites (May 5, 2022)

What happened the the post whoring welcome party farming welcomes for rep?


----------



## hard_gains (May 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> @Intel.imperitive
> @Turningacorner
> @presser
> 
> I’m sure there’s more but this is off the top of my head


The one time I'm okay with not being picked for the team. 😄


----------



## 1bigun11 (May 6, 2022)

I picture RiRO and BBBG lining up the mods and delivering this line:

https://y.yarn.co/46cfb2dc-e65a-4d92-85f1-ea6425c4ca8f.mp4


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 6, 2022)

Idk I just feel like common sense should just take over at some point, like c’mon everyone was a newbie here once. Shit just a few months ago I was excited for my very first pin. There’s just life rules I feel like every adult should know. Act like an idiot, you’ll probably get treated like one 🤷🏿


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 6, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> The one time I'm okay with not being picked for the team. 😄



If youre feeling left out, i can tell you to go fuck yourself?

Just trying to help


----------



## hard_gains (May 6, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> If youre feeling left out, i can tell you to go fuck yourself?
> 
> Just trying to help


----------



## RiR0 (May 6, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Idk I just feel like common sense should just take over at some point, like c’mon everyone was a newbie here once. Shit just a few months ago I was excited for my very first pin. There’s just life rules I feel like every adult should know. Act like an idiot, you’ll probably get treated like one 🤷🏿


There is no common sense anymore. It’s not even a generational thing some of the dumbest posters I’ve ever seen are on asf and they’re mainly older guys like 50s and 60s. 
RotIron is one I’ve seen him post some of the stupidest shit I’ve ever read


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 6, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> You literally shit posts comments where I say hello, you should need a valid reason to shit post
> This system you propose just leads to circle jerking



I gave him a poop sticker as well 🤣🤣


----------



## lifter6973 (May 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> There is no common sense anymore. It’s not even a generational thing some of the dumbest posters I’ve ever seen are on asf and they’re mainly older guys like 50s and 60s.
> RotIron is one I’ve seen him post some of the stupidest shit I’ve ever read


lol, he is on here too- we used to butt heads but mostly he is just blowing off steam if he is talking about politics


----------



## RiR0 (May 6, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> lol, he is on here too- we used to butt heads but mostly he just blows off steam if he is talking about politics


He’s on every forum I think.


----------



## MrInsensitive (May 6, 2022)

Yea dudes! You treat me like dog shit! You heard him. Stop it. Stop it now.


----------



## presser (May 6, 2022)

CJ said:


> Hey guys, could we possibly dial it back a bit on the harsh treatment of new members, especially in their intro threads? Let's let them take their coat off at least before we come in guns a'blazin.
> 
> Yes, I know some say some ridiculous shit, but if we truly want to help others learn, it seems counterproductive to drive them away.
> 
> ...


well said CJ bravo


----------



## TODAY (May 6, 2022)

presser said:


> well said CJ bravo


Nobody asked you, dicknose.


----------



## RiR0 (May 6, 2022)

presser said:


> well said CJ bravo


Fuck off troll


----------



## CJ (May 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Fuck off troll


Negative 85!!!!  🤣🤣🤣


----------



## presser (May 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Fuck off troll


yeah this dick knows how to treat new members including modetators


----------



## presser (May 9, 2022)

CJ said:


> Negative 85!!!!  🤣🤣🤣


yeah i can see how new members are treated here so full of shit


----------



## Send0 (May 9, 2022)

presser said:


> yeah this dick knows how to treat new members including modetators


You know you can use the ignore function, right?


----------



## presser (May 9, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You know you can use the ignore function, right?
> 
> View attachment 21819


send i took of the ignore figuring i could start anew  but you see what is going on and he contines and yet im the fucking agitator here?? close my fucking account bro...


----------



## presser (May 9, 2022)

presser said:


> send i took of the ignore figuring i could start anew  but you see what is going on and he contines and yet im the fucking agitator here?? close my fucking account bro...


you guys a all sick and made me feel lilke shit here... fuck you and your sense of humor crap.. you guys are fucking attackers plain and simple... im not a fucking teenager man!!


----------



## Send0 (May 9, 2022)

presser said:


> send i took of the ignore figuring i could start anew  but you see what is going on and he contines and yet im the fucking agitator here?? close my fucking account bro...


Or, you could re-enable the ignore function.

We don't delete accounts. So use the ignore function, or you can abandon the account. It's your choice if you stay or leave.


----------



## presser (May 9, 2022)

this thread is a fucking joke after all the attacks i got from memember here and got banned from chat box because im a agitator??? really cj and send0?? you guy should really check deep inside to understand how fucked you guys are


----------



## presser (May 9, 2022)

i am proof that you can treat someone on this board like shit and yet members dont get reprimanded but yet patted on the back..... good job moderators


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 9, 2022)

presser said:


> 💩​


----------



## Send0 (May 9, 2022)

presser said:


> this thread is a fucking joke after all the attacks i got from memember here and got banned from chat box because im a agitator??? really cj and send0?? you guy should really check deep inside to understand how fucked you guys are


I wasn't even here when you got banned from the chat box. So I honestly have no idea what you're talking about.

I don't agree with the language, but telling someone to fuck off is not really an attack or name calling. You have the ability to ignore someone you have a problem with, it's literally a feature built into the forum. One click and you don't have to see anything he says.

Step away from the keyboard, enjoy something else in your day, and start fresh tomorrow.


----------



## Send0 (May 9, 2022)

presser said:


> i am proof that you can treat someone on this board like shit and yet members dont get reprimanded but yet patted on the back..... good job moderators


I'm banning you from the thread now. Think about it from other readers perspectives; they don't know what you're referencing (even I don't know what you're talking about).

So from an outsiders perspective you just look unhinged.


----------



## CJ (May 9, 2022)

presser said:


> i am proof that you can treat someone on this board like shit and yet members dont get reprimanded but yet patted on the back..... good job moderators


Settle down. 

You got pulled from the sandbox today because you were teasing the other children. 

You'll be able to play in the sand box another day.


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 9, 2022)

🤣🤣​


----------



## TeddyBear (May 9, 2022)

Counter point to those of you who say “I was hazed, so everyone else should be”.

That’s the toxic impersonal culture of fraternities and the military. Nearly everyone I know who was in the service hated it BECAUSE of the older men who treated them with disrespect and crap.

They then become those same old men who treat the FNG’s the same way.

Break the cycle and be better. Hit “ignore” on every green if you’re gonna have the attitude that they’re all bots, shills, idiots, scammers, or liars. If you really think new people are ruining the culture, HIT IGNORE and continue to live your exclusive fantasy.

Don’t chase people away, ram your crap down their throats because “it’s how it’s been done”. Be better, or ignore them.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 9, 2022)

presser said:


> you guys a all sick and made me feel lilke shit here... fuck you and your sense of humor crap.. you guys are fucking attackers plain and simple... im not a fucking teenager man!!


You make some excellent points. 

Now fuck off


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 9, 2022)

dted23 said:


> Counter point to those of you who say “I was hazed, so everyone else should be”.
> 
> That’s the toxic impersonal culture of fraternities and the military. Nearly everyone I know who was in the service hated it BECAUSE of the older men who treated them with disrespect and crap.
> 
> ...



​


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 9, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 21825​



What did I do to deserve this,
I'm just an innocent civilian...💃🏾


----------



## CJ (May 9, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> What did I do to deserve this,
> I'm just an innocent civilian...💃🏾
> View attachment 21826


We're all shit slinging gorillas today. 🦍💩


----------



## Send0 (May 9, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> What did I do to deserve this,
> I'm just an innocent civilian...💃🏾
> View attachment 21826


I just following CJ's lead today 🤷‍♂️


----------



## TODAY (May 9, 2022)

presser said:


> im not a fucking teenager man!!


Then stop acting like one.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 10, 2022)

dted23 said:


> Counter point to those of you who say “I was hazed, so everyone else should be”.
> 
> That’s the toxic impersonal culture of fraternities and the military. Nearly everyone I know who was in the service hated it BECAUSE of the older men who treated them with disrespect and crap.
> 
> ...



Call me old fashioned

But anytime ive joined a board ive learned who is who, respected the rules and had an open mind

If something i THOUGHT was right, turned out being wrong, i would admit it and thank the person for the correction

Thos used to be standard AAS board behaviour, i dint see a problem with guys ripping into people, thats par for the course.

I would expect the same as me
Take it with a laugh, its the internet, we are here to learn, contriubute and grow.

For example
See my new title?
Courtesy of @Send0 

Am i going to launch into a tirade about putting curses on people... in case i accidentally got offended when Send was just making a joke?

No, i think its absolutly fucking hilarious

New guys gotta take a chill pill

Its the fucking internet


----------



## Send0 (May 10, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Call me old fashioned
> 
> But anytime ive joined a board ive learned who is who, respected the rules and had an open mind
> 
> ...


I neither deny or admit I gave you your title. All I said in that thread is that it looked like you figured out how to change your title 😂


----------



## lifter6973 (May 10, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I neither deny or admit I gave you your title. All I said in that thread is that it looked like you figured out how to change your title 😂


I logged on as YOU and changed it. I also sent a PM to @Bro Bundy that said 'I love you' when I was logged on under your handle.


----------



## RiR0 (May 10, 2022)

Is it against the rules to put curses on people?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 10, 2022)

Wait wait wait where's my custom title


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 10, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Is it against the rules to put curses on people?


Disrespect is temporary but that’s rule 1. 

A curse I believe is for eternity so that should definitely be a rule. Plus I think it extends to generations following you.


----------



## RiR0 (May 10, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Disrespect is temporary but that’s rule 1.
> 
> A curse I believe is for eternity so that should definitely be a rule. Plus I think it extends to generations following you.


Goddamn it.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 10, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Goddamn it.


Yea, you’re fucked and everyone you beget is fucked.


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Send0 (May 10, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Wait wait wait where's my custom title


You already have a custom title


----------

